# Child Benefit Stopped at 18 - Still at school



## Macker36 (22 Nov 2011)

My Daughter who has just turned 18 and is doing her Leaving Certificate next year. My query is that her child benefit was stopped on her birthday and I was wondering if she is eligible for a medical card or some form of allowance for ongoing medical matters.

Regards

Macker


----------



## fender (23 Nov 2011)

If your daughter is still living at home as a dependent then she is not entitled to any benefits. A lot of 6th year are in this situation - college students are not entitled to benefits either.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2011)

Macker36 said:


> My Daughter who has just turned 18 and is doing her Leaving Certificate next year. My query is that her child benefit was stopped on her birthday


That is correct:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...s_to_families_and_children/child_benefit.html



> From January 2010, children aged 18 no longer get Child Benefit. A compensatory payment of €15 per week was made for certain children during 2010 but will not be paid in 2011.





> and I was wondering if she is eligible for a medical card or some form of allowance for ongoing medical matters.


Impossible to say without more information about your overall financial situation and her medical condition. Maybe contact _Citizens Information_, _Social Welfare_, _Community Welfare Officer_, _Public Health Nurse _etc. for advice?


----------



## gipimann (23 Nov 2011)

The Medical Card/GP Visit Card assessment guidelines states the following with regard to Medical Cards for 16-25 year olds:

*Persons aged 16 – 25 years, including students, who are eligible for Medical*
_*Cards/GP Visit Cards are*:_
_- Persons who are dependant on Medical Card/GP Visit Card holders._
_- Financially Independent persons with means are within the Medical Card/GP_
_Visit Card guidelines._
_- Cases of undue hardship or where it would be unduly burdensome to provide_
_General Practitioner or medical and surgical services._

*Persons aged 16 – 25 years, including students, who are ineligible for Medical*
_*Cards/GP Visit Cards are*:_
_- Persons who are dependents of persons who are not Medical holders/GP Visit_
_Cards holders, and_
_- Independent persons whose income does not fall within the Medical Card/GP_
_Visit Card guidelines._

A person is deemed financially independent if they have income from employment, student grant, etc equivalent to the Supplementary Welfare Allowance Rate.

If the student has no source of income, then they are not eligible for a medical card unless their parent(s) are eligible.

The medical card assessment guidelines may be found here:

[broken link removed]

(Adobe Reader required to read the above)


----------



## CRaff (23 Nov 2011)

You would imagine Child Benefit should be paid until a child finishes secondary school. I understand they are no longer a child but still they are in full time post primary education....I guess it's a sign of the times. 
I see on the news the government is proposing a €50 annual charge on the Medical Card. Another example of crippling the vunerable to pay for the greedy mistakes of the rich! Disgusting!


----------

